# Hershey photoshoot! Pics overload!!



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

So we went to Petsmart on Black Friday. Sweaters and coats are 50% off and I just can't resist getting this one as the XS fits her perfectly!! It doesn't come in any other color, I would have wanted it in pink. Took some pics of her wearing it, hope you enjoy the pics!! 

*I said I don't like picture taking sessions!! :foxes15:*









*Enough mommy!! I can pose by myself!!*









*Is this a good pose?*









*Do you want me to walk like this?*









*How about the chi-walk? Is this better?*









*Where's my treat?*









*Alright! I'm done!*


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Cute overload !
Look at the adorable little face


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lolol OMG SUPERCUTE! Hershey you're so dang cutesie!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is so cute. She is so expressive and funny! LOVE the pics of her. There could be more. that was hardly overload!!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my god she is sooo cute. And that is a nice suit too.


----------



## Gurman (Jul 10, 2011)

Holy honk that's cute!!!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha, your captions made me laugh! Too cute!
Hershey is a doll! I love that she always has that big beautiful smile!


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

She's a cutie w/beautiful markings.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

OMG SOoooooo cute! I'm in love with that little smiley face


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL! I LOVE that her tongue is always out! HAHA!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw I love Hershey, what an adorable outfit, it fits her perfectly! Her smile always kills me too, she is so darn cute!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww she is soooo cute! Love the snow suit! Hehe


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Those are great pics! Hershey's too cute for her own good!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Love these pictures. Hershey is such a doll baby!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I LOVE Hershey!!! So incredibly cute!!!


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Haha!! The captions are too funny - and fitting to the cute pics. Hershey is soooo cute!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

She's adorable! I love the first 2 pictures, so funny!
Post more photos! Not enough of an overload there!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute! That little suit is hilarious!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. I find her cute too! LOL!

Her tongue is always out when she gets overly excited, and shows that smiling face look. I make sure to keep the session short and give her lots of water afterwards. 

Glad you liked the pics!


----------

